# Throwdowns?



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 5, 2020)

What ever happened to these?


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 17, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> What ever happened to these?




What are they? RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2020)

They were themed Smoking Contests. I won Mardi Gras one year. Others were Super Bowl Finger Food, and 4th of July. You Smoked your dish, took a Picture and summit it for judging to win a prize. They were fun. Go to the Throwdowns Forum and take a look. Pretty cool ideas...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> They were themed Smoking Contests. I won Mardi Gras one year. Others were Super Bowl Finger Food, and 4th of July. You Smoked your dish, took a Picture and summit it for judging to win a prize. They were fun. Go to the Throwdowns Forum and take a look. Pretty cool ideas...JJ



Ah ha, that does sound like some fun, thank you Chef! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Mar 17, 2020)

Sounds like a cool idea to me!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 17, 2020)

Beat me...  Also:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/official-smf-throwdown-rules.9203/

With what I have seen posted recently, there would be some SERIOUS players.  I'm out


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2020)

The issue? Throwdowns are A LOT of work for whomever is coordinating the contest. Brian ran them for a couple years as well as others. There is finding Sponsors to put up prizes. Most, are not interested. Todd at A-MAZE-N, was a Major contributor, Owens BBQ and Tulsajeff also. Beyond that, there is posting the contest, taking and organizing submissions, sometime 5, sometimes 50! Verifying each submission is following the rules and meeting the deadline.  Then there is getting Staff Judges on board, getting sponsors to send the prizes and dealing with a host of other unforseen issues. Anyone interested in running Throwdowns?...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2020)

I would enjoy seeing a throwdown or two in late spring or summer. Right now the weather is just to iffy to plan out something. 

Chris


----------



## actech (Jul 3, 2020)

Throw downs were great. Won one sponsored by Owens bbq. Spices were awesome but I really wanted the shirt. ( I bbq and drink beer ...... what’s your super power ? ) still proudly wear it


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 8, 2020)

How about a corona-19 throw down?


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 24, 2020)

I remember them not to long after I joined. I know I entered a burger in one. My games about 100 times stronger now :) I’d love to see these return. I’m guessing Inkbird might throw in a prize.


----------

